# BFD and bass shakers?



## Bucket (Aug 12, 2009)

I just picked up a BFD to EQ my sub and also have some bass shakers on the way. The shakers will be powered by a sub plate amp, allowing me to set the crossover.

My question is should I split the LFE line to the shakers before the BFD? I'm thinking that they shouldn't need the equalization the sub is receiving. Or would it make much difference?

Thanks.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I wouldn't split the LFE line to the shakers before the BFD. As you say, they don't need equalization. Did you get the Aurasound shakers?


----------



## Bucket (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah, I picked up the Auras. I had a spending itch that needed scratching and they were on sale so I thought I'd give them a try.

So yeah, it'll look like:

plate amp - Auras
/ 
LFE line 
\ 
BFD - subwoofer


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Which plate amp do you have? Just curious where the hi-pass filter is.


----------



## Bucket (Aug 12, 2009)

For now I'm going to try the amp in an old Boston VR500 that I'm not using. If it does the job I'll use that and if not I'll pick up something else. Its been a while since I looked but I think it extends to 27hz.


----------

